

Ask HN: Databases have indexes. Then why have partitions? - matc


======
maxdemarzi
Because you are keeping 13 months of phone call data and want to easily drop
the oldest month every 1st.

Because your queries need to be fast, and you can chop up your data into 1000
pieces (by some column or combination) without adding complexity.

~~~
matc
You can easily drop the oldest month every 1st using a delete statement.

Queries can be fast with indexes without adding complexity.

------
apu
Uh, what?

~~~
AznHisoka
I think this is a legitimate question. I always wondered the same thing.

